# Why is this so difficult?



## JEB3 (May 5, 2019)

I have an ATI titan. It is very similar to a 45ACP Officer Model. Reassembly is driving me to distraction! The spring is already set in the slide while you are supposed to place slide lock. Anyone have any tips on how to do it. Very frustrated.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I believe that looking for a You Tube video on stripping and reassembling a 1911 Officers' Model would provide you with the most help possible.

Or, try this free download: https://gundigest.com/more/how-to/g...acp-assemblydisassembly-instructions-download


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Colt 1911 field strip and re-assembly: https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...96daff059db93cdafde8ed656a34360d&action=click

Full disassembly and re-assembly: https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...358f912763f4f4b9879f636be22850a2&action=click


----------



## Tom Marshall (Oct 7, 2019)

JEB3 said:


> I have an ATI titan. It is very similar to a 45ACP Officer Model. Reassembly is driving me to distraction! The spring is already set in the slide while you are supposed to place slide lock. Anyone have any tips on how to do it. Very frustrated.


I have just acquired my second Remington R1. The first was excellent and I shot more than 5000 trouble free rounds. I had some issues when I first tried to clean it. But, I finally got a handle on it. As you will. With my new R1 I was rusty and had a few of the same issues. Must be common? But now I am back in the groove. I have launched the spring cap and spring many times. One of the caps lives someewhere in my "gun room" completely out of sight. There is a tool sold on Amazon to aid in the initial barrrel bushing removal. It is hard to describe but I just ordered one. If successful I will post details after I've used it. About $8.00 as I recall. I had one of those "why didn't I think of that" moments. Tom Marshall, Georgia


----------



## gts350 (Nov 10, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Or, try this free download: https://gundigest.com/more/how-to/g...acp-assemblydisassembly-instructions-download


Since when do free downloads cost money?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

gts350 said:


> Since when do free downloads cost money?


Well, it used to be free...
.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

gts350 said:


> Since when do free downloads cost money?


That's weird charging money, when that type of info is mostly free.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Well, it used to be free...
> .


Steve,
Son of a gun, You could have been charging $ all along for your knowledge 
The Europeans immigrants coming over to the USA, had a saying.
"The Streets are Lined With Gold, Just have to bend over and pick it UP"


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah, well, if you bend over to pick up that gold, somebody's sure to kick you in the arse.

What I know is certainly worth a great deal, but I prefer to give it away in order to educate you poor ignorant barstards, and save you from your own inborn flaws.

And I am not egoistic at all. Indeed, as you can plainly see, I'm the essence of humbleness.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve that isn't what is going to happen to you, the Tax man won't even lube or kiss you


----------

